# كيف تتخلص من العصبية الزائدة؟؟!!



## happy angel (12 مارس 2009)

*كيف تتخلص من العصبية الزائدة؟؟!! 
اجمعت معظم الابحاث الطبية على ضرورة ان يتخلص المرء من عصبيته حتى لايكون عرضه لأمراض 
نفسيه وعضوية كثيرة وأخطرها النوبات القلبية المفاجئة كما ان الانسان العصبي مناعته ضعيفة 
وقدرته على مقاومة الامراض اقل كثير من ذلك المرء الذي يتميز بالقدرة على الاسترخاء والهدوء 
والعصبية الى جانب خطورتها الصحية فهي تجعل الانسان غير مرغوب فيه اجتماعيا.
واليك عدة خطوات للانتقال من فئة الاشخاص العصبيين المتوترين دائما الى فئة الاشخاص الذي 
لديهم القدرة على السيطرة على النفس وااالاسترخاء والهدوء: 
فكر في اهداف حياتك وماهي الامور المهمة حقا بالنسبة اليك والى من تحب وخلص نفسك من 
الواجبات التافهة حتى تستطيع انجاز الواجبات المهمة على وجه افضل يجعلك تحتفظ بهدوئك 
ويخلصك من التوتر الناتج عن الاحساس بأن واجباتك اكثر كثير من الوقت الذي عليك انجاز كل 
الاعمال فيه .
توقف عن محاولتك ان تكون شخص فائق القدرة وخلص نفسك من الرغبة في الهيمنة التامة على 
كل الشؤون دون اهمال شيء لأن هذا لايتم الا على حساب صحتك وحالتك النفسية والمزاجية .
اعط نفسك وقتا اطول فيما تظن انه ضروري للوصول الى مكان او تحقيق شيء واعمل حساب أي 
عائق يمكن ان يعترضك حتى لاتصاب بالتوتر والعصبية اذا تأخر الوقت او طالت مدة انجازك للعمل 
الذي تقوم به 
لاتضع لنفسك مواعيد صارمة لإنهاء اعمالك وابدأ صباحك مبكرا جدا واعطي لنفسك وقتا كافيا 
للانتهاء من ارتداء ملابسك .
سهل هل الأمور ولاتغتاظ من اجل امور تافهة مثل تأخر قطار او فظاظة سائق تكسي وتذكر انه حتى 
لو انفجرت عصبيتك لن تتمكن من تبديل مجرى الاحداث .
ابتعد عن الاشخاص الذين يغيظونك اما اذا كان عليك رؤيتهم باستمرار فلا تعطيهم اهمية كبرى .
خذ قسطا من الراحة والاستجمام بين وقت وأخر حتى تنهي عملك في وقت محدد لأن ذلك يزيل 
مشاعر التوتر والقلق بداخلك .
تذكر ان العصبية والقلق الدائمين يؤديان بك الى امراض القلق والضغط ويؤثران على حيويتك 
ونشاطك واقبالك على الحياة .
لا تتوقع الكمال في تصرفات من حولك لأنك ان توقعت هذا فستكون تصرفاتهم مصدر ازعاج لك وخذ 
الامور ببساطة واعلم ان من يعقد المسائل ويعطيها حجما اكبر من حجمها هو الخاسر دائما . *​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

happy angel

شكرااااااا على المعلومات والنصائح

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Raymond (13 مارس 2009)

اعتقد ان العصبية مرتبطة بالوسوسة .. اي ان الشخص الموسوس الذي يريد ان يكون كل شيء perfect
هو اكثر عصبية من غيره من البشر لانه بيتحامل علي نفسه و علي غيره و عايز كل شيء يمشي "زي الساعة"

موضوع جميل يا هابي اينجل .. للامام دائما


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

معلومات جميله 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> happy angel
> 
> شكرااااااا على المعلومات والنصائح
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

Raymond قال:


> اعتقد ان العصبية مرتبطة بالوسوسة .. اي ان الشخص الموسوس الذي يريد ان يكون كل شيء perfect
> هو اكثر عصبية من غيره من البشر لانه بيتحامل علي نفسه و علي غيره و عايز كل شيء يمشي "زي الساعة"
> 
> موضوع جميل يا هابي اينجل .. للامام دائما


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ...


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على المعلومات الجميلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 مايو 2009)

موضوع جدا مفيد 
يسوع يحرسكي
شكرا​


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على المعلومات الجميلة
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> موضوع جدا مفيد
> يسوع يحرسكي
> شكرا​


----------



## sara A (23 يونيو 2009)

> *ابتعد عن الاشخاص الذين يغيظونك اما اذا كان عليك رؤيتهم باستمرار فلا تعطيهم اهمية كبرى *


*هى دى المشكلة ههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا قمر على النصائح المفيدة والعملية*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*
*تسلم ايدك*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2010)

sara A قال:


> *هى دى المشكلة ههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا قمر على النصائح المفيدة والعملية*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2010)

كوك قال:


> *ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا هابى للمعلومات الجميلة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ريما 14 (5 يونيو 2010)

موضوعك حلو اختي 

ويا ريت لو في موضوع كيف تتخلص من الهدوء الزائد

لاني انا عم بعاني من الهدوء 

تحياتي اختي الحبيبة


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أختنا الغاليه

موضوع مهم جدا ومعلومات رائعه

شكـــرا ---- الرب يبارككم​


----------



## ماجو2010 (6 يونيو 2010)

* اما اذا كان عليك رؤيتهم باستمرار فلا تعطيهم اهمية كبرى .*​*
خذ قسطا من الراحة والاستجمام بين وقت وأخر حتى تنهي عملك في وقت​​محدد لأن ذلك يزيل

مشاعر التوتر والقلق بداخلك .

ولو كان هذا سبب اساسى للتوتر والقلق
ههههههههههه

ميرسى موضوع مهم جدآ 
الرب يبارك خدمتك

​* 
​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع 
المهم والشيق
هابي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*وااااااااو كلام مفيد
ربنا يباركم يا أمى
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا 
الواحد محتاج شويه هدوء أعصاب
شكرا على الموضوع و المعلومة


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا هابى للمعلومات الجميلة دى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> موضوعك حلو اختي
> 
> ويا ريت لو في موضوع كيف تتخلص من الهدوء الزائد
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا أختنا الغاليه
> 
> موضوع مهم جدا ومعلومات رائعه
> 
> شكـــرا ---- الرب يبارككم​


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> * اما اذا كان عليك رؤيتهم باستمرار فلا تعطيهم اهمية كبرى .*​*
> خذ قسطا من الراحة والاستجمام بين وقت وأخر حتى تنهي عملك في وقت​​محدد لأن ذلك يزيل
> 
> مشاعر التوتر والقلق بداخلك .
> ...


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا للموضوع
> المهم والشيق
> هابي
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *وااااااااو كلام مفيد
> ربنا يباركم يا أمى
> سلام ونعمه
> *​


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> الواحد محتاج شويه هدوء أعصاب
> شكرا على الموضوع و المعلومة


----------

